# Fluoros for Lowrider?



## E-Athlete (Aug 26, 2005)

[font=verdana, arial, helvetica]Can i use a 15 watt fluoro to grow/flower 1 plant of the lowrider strain? or do i need a hid? What if i had 1 175 watt Metal Halide, could i grow 3 lowrider plants under it?[/font]


----------



## bizzy323 (Aug 27, 2005)

i don't know about 15watt flo, but if you get 1 175watt hps you should be able to more then 3 lowriders.


----------



## Themanwithnoname (Aug 27, 2005)

In theory a 15 wat could work but its going to grow really slow and the yield will be terrible... if your on a poor mans budget check out this link


http://weedfarmer.com/growing_marijuana_with_fluoresce.htm


----------



## Max (Aug 28, 2005)

Theman: Thanks for the link. 

E-Athlete: Yeah, I believe it is possible to grow a plant to harvest with a 15-watt.  It will take a long time though, even if it is lowryder.  Your yield/potency, as others have noted, will also suffer.   

If you have a plant going, try keeping it in veg with your 15/W until you can afford a cheap HPS system.  Use an MH conversion bulb to squeeze some more veg out of the plant, then 12/12 with HPS bulb.  Then, after whatever harvest you get, you'll be well positioned for your next grow. 

I'm in a similar position as you.  Ready to invest in lights, but don't have the particulars of my grow room figured out yet.


----------



## Max (Aug 28, 2005)

One more thing.  Some people can do some amazing things with flos.  And there are high-output (95-200W) CFLs that put out some impressive lumens.  They're so pricey though, that you might as well spend a little extra for HID. 

I'm not an experienced grower, but from what I've observed in my lifetime, I can say that soil/flos will never, ever beat a well-maintained hydro/HID setup for yield/potency indoors.


----------



## Hick (Aug 29, 2005)

15 watts isn't adequate for flowering any strain. It simply is NOT enough light.
  Compact flourescents are less than $10 and have their own built-in ballast, so they screw directly into any regular light socket. You'd be far ahead purchasing one of them over the 15 watt tube.

  MAX.. A well maintained soil grow with HID, will do everything a hydro system will do, and more. Hydro is said to be "quicker", but quality organic soil is unsurpassed in flavor and potency. "IMHO"..


----------



## Max (Sep 3, 2005)

Thanks Hick.


----------

